# Dlaguezone Summit 0.5



## Puck it (Feb 12, 2017)

Announcement for this summit is imminent!


----------



## jimk (Feb 13, 2017)

I got this!  Late Feb in Colorado.  Will provide live reports as it happens:-D


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok now the venue!


----------



## jimk (Feb 13, 2017)

Not set in concrete, but likely at Breck on Mar 3.  Probably do Beaver Creek on Feb26.  And more days at Vail and BC in between.  Staying in Avon.  Will have non-skiing wife with me, so some days may only be half ski days, so as to do non-ski stuff with her.  Toying with a Cooper day too, esp if wife wants to drop me off and continue to Leadville to shop/tour.  Not sure on that though.


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2017)

Friday, Saturday and Sundays are good any any of those!  My wife only skis green trails though.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2017)

No date set info will be coming forward shortly.


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2017)

Puck it said:


> No date set info will be coming forward shortly.


A June summit would be cool at a bay!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2017)

This will not be exactly a ski summit so to speak.  More details soon.


----------

